# my new sign



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

I had a sign made for our place, and it arrived today:









I am quite happy with it.


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 24, 2011)

Lmbo!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I love it!!!


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

A neighbor down the road a bit has one I like even better. It has a pic of a doberman on it and it says " my doberman can cross this property in 2.2 seconds, can you ? Says it all


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

Well, if he ever does bite anybody, I don't want a sign there that says I _knew _ he was dangerous. That's just asking for a lawsuit. This just says he's a working (and sleepy) dog, please leave him alone. He's rather huge, so most people do not want to come through the gate without us there to reassure them.

He's a Great Pyr/ Komondor cross, about 135 lbs and a total sweetie.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

I love the sign! 

If you don't mind my asking, where did you have it made up? I didn't know you could put your own picture on them.

HF


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

That is great!!!


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, wow! Love it!


----------



## Maria (Apr 24, 2003)

I ordered it online from buildasign.com


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

Maria said:


> Well, if he ever does bite anybody, I don't want a sign there that says I _knew _ he was dangerous. That's just asking for a lawsuit.


Well done! Isn't buildasign great? I've had them make several signs for me.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I live in N.E. AZ. very remote. My nearest neighbor is a few miles away through the trees. Dobies are great, but my white Artic Wolf was the one you would have had to watch. Too bad but he died about 5 years ago. Here, we don't worry too much about lookie loo's, just bad folks now and then that think we would be an easy target


----------



## rainy5 (Oct 28, 2011)

so cute!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Clever sign. It warns people of a big dog, but doesn't admit to a dangerous dog.


----------

